# Satisfying a Sweet Tooth...



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

So from time to time we all get a sweet tooth, or I should imagine most do! So here's the question, when you're drinking a coffee and you want something sweet, what do you add?

I normally opt for the fancy syrups sitting around at work with some nicely textured whole milk, and a decent shot. I can't have coffee with sugar. Just tastes wrong now, same to macchiato with caramel, had one this morning when I got offered it, that was cherry sour and nasty...


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Tbh, I don't want anything sweet in my coffee. Most coffees I have tend to have a sweetness of their own anyway. If i'm having a sweet tooth moment I might have a little bit if chocolate or one of those delicious lotus biscuits with my coffee.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a terrible sweet tooth so my coffee either loaded with sugar or (as I have recently discovered) laced with syrup!!


----------



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

every now and again a mocha with ginger syrup or a dash of amaretto syrup... I usually add the syrup to the milk then stretch / steam it, that way it doesn't cool the coffee or milk..


----------



## Shuttergirl (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm a purist about my espressos - but at this time of year I have been known to engage in illicit behaviour with gingerbread shots. Came about from having to drink in Costas, the only high street chain I can tolerate, one year with a friend - & found a gingerbread cappucino felt v Christmassy. Also nicely disguised the coffee beans lol


----------



## Dahtac (Oct 18, 2011)

Not one for putting anything in my coffee. I am however quite prone to complementing my coffee with a date or two in the afternoon. Texture complements the cup wonderfully


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Not the sugar, Sandy!







I've never actually had Amaretto syrup before, Crispy. What sort of flavour exactly is it?

Haha yeah the syrups do disguise the beans, they're not awfully bad, but I do find they can be cherry sour.

At the moment I'm drinking a white chocolate mocha with orange essence, a drink someone created for Barista Of The Year. I also have a chocolate twist from work that got wasted off!


----------



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

white chocolate mocha with orange essence, sound interesting...

the amaretto taste like almond, seems to work well with the coffee notes... give it a go


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I haven't had syrups or sugar in a couple of years but I also used to like the Amaretto. My missus said it tastes like battenburg cake.


----------



## Stevenp6 (May 17, 2011)

Don't add anything to your coffee, enjoy it how it's supposed to be: strong, hot and black. If you fancy something sweet have a pastry or something with it.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Might have to try Amaretto! 'Cos I like battenburg cake and almond ...

Oh I completely agree coffee should be strong, I can't always drink it black though. If I do, it's a straight shot of espresso.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm no lover of mixing anything in my coffee - but I do occasionally enjoy a glass of Cointreau with an espresso. To me the subtle combination of its sweetness and sharpness perfectly complements the coffee.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------

